# 2012 supersix Evo vs 2011 supersix Hi -mod



## Supinator (May 12, 2012)

I am trying to decide between two bikes on sale at LBS. One is a 2012 supersix evo 2 Red and the other is a 2011 supersix Hi -mod 2 Red. Obviously each with SRAM RED components.
They are the same price now. 
They each feel comfortable at the shop, but they are not available to demo.

Any opinions?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

GO with the 2012 EVO which is much more compliance and stiff you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm with zamboni, go with the EVO especially they are at the same price. It's a newer model and appx half pound lighter on the frame. Resell value is higher on the EVO too I may add.


----------



## Socaboy123 (Oct 4, 2012)

Go with the 2012 EVO with RED
I have the same machine and it Great.
Climbs superb


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

No question IMHO - go with the 2012 EVO Red. You will not be disappointed !!

A few weeks ago, I was looking at a 2012 EVO 2 Red, either a 54 or a 56. But, originally I was interested in a SuperSix 3 Ultegra due to the cost. I took both EVOs for demo rides as well as a SuperSix 105. I was much more comfortable on the EVO Red and 54 turned out to be the right size.
The EVO Red has fantastic road feel, it accelerates beautifully and is rock solid going downhill at speed..
The LBS offered me a super price on a demo 2012 EVO Red. Final price came in slightly less than the Ultegra's MSRP. Still more than I had earlier thought was my top line, but I am real happy that I went w the EVO
Have ridden it 7 or 8 times in last 2 weeks including a fast (for me) group ride where I was able to easily stay in an extended pace line.

Check out this earlier review. 
Gear and Bike Reviews: The SuperSix Evo SRAM Red Review at Bicycling.com


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

Given that both are the same price, go for the 2012 evo.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Agreed.
Plus, in 2013 the SUPERSIX EVO HI-MOD RED RACING has the BallisTec Hi-MOD Carbon like the 2012 SuperSix EVO 2 Red but has an msrp of $ 7200, up from $5500


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Another vote for the Evo. :thumbsup:


----------

